# Breeding black head boer doe with traditional red



## steeplechaser (Sep 21, 2013)

Silly question here but in all seriousness. My 2 does are all black head boers/white body. And am looking to get a buck. Of course its easier to fine the traditional red headed boers. So my dumb question is . . . Will the kids come out spotted red an black if I do get a traditional red head buck. ?
Basically wanting to hear anyone's experiences of what they got if they have bred two different colored boers. 
(Why I ask is because I bred one to a red head boer buck last year an got two girls an they came out all black...entire body, which I thought was weird. Or is that normal)


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

If both the black and red traditional boers have absolutely no spots in their background, then they won't have spots. 

It is rare to have both black and red at the same time (I am not sure if that is what you are asking?). But I have seen it before.

If you breed a red traditional buck with paints, solids, spots, etc in his background, then you do have a chance of color.

We have bred black to red and get a mix of black boers and red boers. There isn't much of a pattern. However, there are some black boers that are extremely dominant in the black gene. We have a doe that has been bred to every color buck under the sun and will only produce solid black, black dapples, or awesome dappled greys (which eventually turn cream). We have a daughter of a black buck who is also the same. He throws nothing but black.

We have a traditional buckling, and even though he isn't spotted, his brother is. Therefore, there is a higher probability that he will throw color, but no one knows until they have kids on the ground.


---Also, yes. It is normal to have solid blacks out of a black traditional and red traditional.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Beats me, my black headed boy has thrown mostly traditional from traditional does. A few with minimal brown spots. A Boer Nub cross threw a tan bodied, a trad & a black with red highlights.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I had a black headed buck and I got mostly red traditionals from traditionals even though he had several generations of color behind him. Put him with a couple solid reds and I got solid red, red paint, or black paints. Rarely did I get black headed goats but the most common were red paints. For me the black just didn't seem dominant


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

In my herd the black has proven extremely dominant! But there is no telling which colors or patterns you will get. A lot depends on how many generations of color are behind the dam and sire but it is a guessing game no matter what!


----------

